# #1 Auburn QB- UGA Could Have Used This Guy



## HighCotton (Apr 28, 2010)

Georgia Sports 2:40 p.m. Wednesday, April 28, 2010

Auburn gives top QB job to Westlake High's Newton



By Kristi E. Swartz

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Cameron Newton has been named Auburn’s No. 1 quarterback coming out of spring practice, coach Gene Chizik has told the Montgomery Advertiser.

The Westlake High School graduate joined Auburn in January as a junior college transfer from Blinn College in Texas.

He was the No. 1 overall junior college prospect, according to Rivals.com in 2009

Newton, from College Park, was named to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution's Super Southern 100 while attending Westlake.

“After thoroughly evaluating our quarterbacks during spring practice and over the last week, Cam has emerged as our post-spring No. 1 quarterback,” Chizik told the Montgomery Advertiser. “Obviously, he will have a lot of work to do over the summer and during two-a-days to continue along this path. We fully expect our other quarterbacks to continue to work hard and compete with Cam during the off-season and into fall camp.”

Newton played for Blinn after attending the University of Florida in 2007 and 2008.

At 6-foot-6, 245 pounds, Newton passed for 2,833 yards and 22 touchdowns while rushing for 655 yards and 16 scores this past season at Blinn. Newton completed 204-of-336 passes for the Buccaneers, who finished with an 11-1 record.

Newton was competing for the starting job with Neil Caudle, Barrett Trotter and Clint Moseley, the Montgomery Advertiser said.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2010)

...could have used him to give some street cred to their thug football team


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2010)

If Newton had gotten in trouble at UGA it would have been thug this and thug that from some of the Tech peanut gallery.  Sense it happened at Jorts U, they didn't have any problem with it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> If Newton had gotten in trouble at UGA it would have been thug this and thug that from some of the Tech peanut gallery.  Sense it happened at Jorts U, they didn't have any problem with it.



We just don't care about Florida.  Laptop thieves really are thugs, btw.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> We just don't care about Florida.  Laptop thieves really are thugs, btw.



I know right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm gonna have to listen to my dad talk about this guy at least until September.  Maybe until November.


----------



## AU Bassman (Apr 28, 2010)

Funny all you UGA fans hating on Newton. 

 Easy to say Cam Newton is a thief and a thug when he plays for one of your rivals.  Let's say Saint Richt had just named him the starter at UGA. I can just hear the threads being posted about this years trip to atlanta and probobly a thread or two about a NC now that you have a stud at QB the caliber of Newton.

  Well you don't have a Stud the caliber of Newton. Let's hear it "we would'nt want him at UGA ect,ect. Bobo would wet his pants at the prospect of Newton at georgia. 

Good luck with what you got at QB this year UGA fans. I hope the kid has some wheels on him so he does'nt get killed this year. Those SEC defenses are sure to bring the heat after a redshirt or god forbid a true freshman who has never taken a D1 snap before.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> If Newton had gotten in trouble at UGA it would have been thug this and thug that from some of the Tech peanut gallery.  Sense it happened at Jorts U, they didn't have any problem with it.



They didn't have any problem with it?....then how did he end up at The Barn?.
You do realize a firing squad is illegal .

Seems to me AU is the one who doesn't have any problem with it!.


----------



## ACguy (Apr 28, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Funny all you UGA fans hating on Newton.
> 
> Easy to say Cam Newton is a thief and a thug when he plays for one of your rivals.  Let's say Saint Richt had just named him the starter at UGA. I can just hear the threads being posted about this years trip to atlanta and probobly a thread or two about a NC now that you have a stud at QB the caliber of Newton.
> 
> ...





I can't wait to see AU's offense with Newton as the QB this year. It should be fun to watch.


----------



## chadair (Apr 28, 2010)

bullgator said:


> You do realize a firing squad is illegal .
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not in Utah


----------



## bullgator (Apr 28, 2010)

What's up with the adds on here?....cougarlife.com!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2010)

BG take it easy fella.  I was talking about the Tech fans.  Jeez Louise.  Get a grip people.

Bassman you might be right.  I'm sure you are at least partially right.  But we aren't guilty of anything that you barners or any other fanbase isn't guilty of so spare me the sermon.

I love how Cam Newton hasn't started a single game for an SEC team but yall act like he's Vince Young.  He might end up being awsome.  But yall act like he's actually done something on this level.

I've never had all that much of a problem with the barn.  But the cockiness coming from that direction is hard to figure.  Yall were 7-5 last year.  I'm not talking crap, we sucked last year too.  

But this stuff about how awsome Newton is gonna be, and as a result Auburn, just seems premature.  Not saying that UGA fans don't do the same kind of stuff.  But they are just as full of it.

Yall haven't beaten us sense '05 so I really don't see what you are so cocky about.

As for Murray, he will definitely go through a learning curve.  He will struggle.  But if you don't think he's a stud me and you really don't have any reason to talk because you have no idea what you're talking about.

Florida a pretty good program even by your apparent lofty standards and they thought pretty highly of Murray, so did a lot of other programs.  He's every bit the stud newton is in terms of potential.  Niether has ever faced an SEC defense when it mattered.  Newton's mop up duty with UF doesn't count.  So you don't have any reason to speak down us.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 28, 2010)

Cam had better be superman,...Auburn's D can't stop the Hilcrest Baptist Church.
As for you guys hammerin on UGA about their lack of experience at QB,...that didn't hurt McElroy,...or how about UT's back-up...looked pretty darn good against arguably the Nation's best D in the biggest show...so...maybe Dawgs get the last laugh


----------



## bullgator (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah Brad it's all fun. Just trying to mix it up a little in the off-season.
 I posted a while back that Newton didn't impress me while he was at UF. I wish him well but I was looking past him on the depth chart at UF. Murray may have a rough start but will be solid by mid season if they protect him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure about Cam yet.  He could be great but who knows.  Only time will tell.  Unfortunately, he will only have a max of two years.  His early troubles and being at JUCO all year last year eat up his time.

He looked OK in the A-Day game but its just hard to tell by that.. He has a good line in front of him and some good tools at his disposal.  I really dont think offense will be our problem this year.  It will be defense again.  You cant build defense in a year.

5 months till september


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 30, 2010)

Has the kid even taken a DI snap?  How many times have we all said, "this guy is the next..." and it not pan out?  How many JUCO QB have gone on to have great DI careers?  I can't recall any.  The kid may be the real deal, but until he is in the line of fire can we say the kid is or not.  I hope the kid is dynamic, but to start talking him up now???  We will see.


----------



## chadair (Apr 30, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Has the kid even taken a DI snap?



yes!! while at UF he did against Hawaii. not sure it will help him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 30, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Has the kid even taken a DI snap?  How many times have we all said, "this guy is the next..." and it not pan out?  How many JUCO QB have gone on to have great DI careers?  I can't recall any.  The kid may be the real deal, but until he is in the line of fire can we say the kid is or not.  I hope the kid is dynamic, but to start talking him up now???  We will see.



And that's all I'm saying.  He might end up being real good.  But the cockiness from the Auburn crowd about they're gonna do this and they're gonna do that, based on Newton, just seems premature.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> And that's all I'm saying.  He might end up being real good.  But the cockiness from the Auburn crowd about they're gonna do this and they're gonna do that, based on Newton, just seems premature.



Boy, I remember hearing REGGIE BALL was going to be a good one!!!  Hope it works out better for Auburn, but then again I think Ball was 2-0 versus Auburn!


----------



## AU Bassman (Apr 30, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ...Auburn's D can't stop the Hilcrest Baptist Church.
> 
> They put a pretty good stopping on your Heisman trophy winner. Was'nt that his lowest yardage total for the year in the iron bowl?


----------



## sleeze (Apr 30, 2010)

Cam Newton is a load.......I hope he does well,,,unless he plays the Gators.  Kids got a cannon but his accuracy when he was at UF was always suspect.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 30, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Boy, I remember hearing REGGIE BALL was goint to be a good one!!!  Hope it works out better for Auburn, but then again I think Ball was 2-0 versus Auburn!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 30, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> RipperIII said:
> 
> 
> > ...Auburn's D can't stop the Hilcrest Baptist Church.
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 30, 2010)

Personally, I know Auburn people who are excited about Cam but I have not really seen any cockyness.   Maybe I am not looking at it like some others are.  We dont know how he will be till he plays but he looks pretty good so far.

I am not sure how many snaps he took at Florida but here is one I found 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e60_8ln-MgE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e60_8ln-MgE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ACguy (Apr 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> And that's all I'm saying.  He might end up being real good.  But the cockiness from the Auburn crowd about they're gonna do this and they're gonna do that, based on Newton, just seems premature.




What's wrong with Auburn fans being excited about Newton ?  Everyone knows he has more talent then Todd. It's funny that  a UGA fan would say something about Auburn fans excitement. UGA fans are excited about  having a new DC that was fired from his only other DC job .  Atleast Newton was kicked off the Gators team for off the field problems and not because he was not good enough to be on the team like Grantham.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 30, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What's wrong with Auburn fans being excited about Newton ?  Everyone knows he has more talent then Todd. It's funny that  a UGA fan would say something about Auburn fans excitement. UGA fans are excited about  having a new DC that was fired from his only other DC job .  Atleast Newton was kicked off the Gators team for off the field problems and not because he was not good enough to be on the team like Grantham.



Some of that good old Acgirl objectivity.  If it was us celebrating about how awsome an unproven qb was and making predictions, you would be leading the charge against it.  You couldn't have anything invested in this since CN is an ex gator could you?  Nooooooooo.

What's wrong with it you ask?  Morally, nothing.  But it is premature.

The real question here is what is wrong with you?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 30, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Personally, I know Auburn people who are excited about Cam but I have not really seen any cockyness.   Maybe I am not looking at it like some others are.  We dont know how he will be till he plays but he looks pretty good so far.
> 
> I am not sure how many snaps he took at Florida but here is one I found
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e60_8ln-MgE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e60_8ln-MgE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Bassman's post looked pretty cocky when I read it.  Just sayin.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 30, 2010)

ACGuy, I dont believe Cam was kicked off the Gators.  I believe he left on his own accord...

For anyone else interested, Cam had some downs in the spring game but they didnt let him show much.  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgWqn87nEAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgWqn87nEAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## AU Bassman (Apr 30, 2010)

Lanier don't waste your time trying to explain Newton to the haters.  

  I will admit Newton has alot to prove,on alot of issues. The thing is this. When has Auburn had the potential of a player like Cam at QB? This potential along with the fact that AU has a play maker is what the opposing fans are so flustered about. They know what could happen. Will it happen? Time will tell. I would'nt bet against it, not with Malzahn at the controls. Look what he did with Chris Todd. 

 Can't wait to see the offense!!!!

         WDE!!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Apr 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some of that good old Acgirl objectivity.  If it was us celebrating about how awsome an unproven qb was and making predictions, you would be leading the charge against it.  You couldn't have anything invested in this since CN is an ex gator could you?  Nooooooooo.
> 
> *What's wrong with it you ask?  Morally, nothing.  But it is premature.*
> 
> The real question here is what is wrong with you?



This from a guy thats excited to have a DC that was fired from his only DC job  .


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> This from a guy thats excited to have a DC that was fired from his only DC job  .



What's wrong with being excited?

I have a project for you.  Find one single time that I have talked about how we were gonna kick everybody's butt this year because of CTG.  Find one single time that I've run my mouth about how the defense was gonna be a "stud" of a defense or that every other team would be salivating to get a guy like CTG.

Go ahead.  I'll save you some time.  I never said any of those things.  In fact, what I have said was, I think we will get better and that he was the right hire.  Lots of people that no a whole lot more about football than you respect him as a coach.

I've also said that it's going to be rough going for a while and we will look like we don't know what we're doing at least part of the time this year.

So where did I make premature or grandiose predictions about CTG?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Lanier don't waste your time trying to explain Newton to the haters.
> 
> I will admit Newton has alot to prove,on alot of issues. The thing is this. When has Auburn had the potential of a player like Cam at QB? This potential along with the fact that AU has a play maker is what the opposing fans are so flustered about. They know what could happen. Will it happen? Time will tell. I would'nt bet against it, not with Malzahn at the controls. Look what he did with Chris Todd.
> 
> ...



Nobody is "hating" and I can assure you that I'm not "flustered" about CN.  The rest of that post was pretty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> Georgia Sports 2:40 p.m. Wednesday, April 28, 2010
> 
> Auburn gives top QB job to Westlake High's Newton
> 
> ...


 

First off your thread title needs to be edited to say Auburns #1 QB slot,,,,,,,,,,,NOT #1 Auburn....LOL,,,,,that will never happen.

Second,,,,,, losing a top ranked recruit to Auburn is no great loss. Cheezits will have him dumbed down to their level of play in no time flat.


----------



## ACguy (May 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's wrong with being excited?
> 
> I have a project for you.  Find one single time that I have talked about how we were gonna kick everybody's butt this year because of CTG.  Find one single time that I've run my mouth about how the defense was gonna be a "stud" of a defense or that every other team would be salivating to get a guy like CTG.
> 
> ...



I am not going to waste my time looking for any prediction from you. You don't make very many predictions because they make you look like an moron when you do. Like Joe Cox  and UGA winning the SEC championship last year  . Where did any Auburn fan say they were going to kick everyones butt in this thread ? This thread about Newton was not even started by a Auburn fan.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I am not going to waste my time looking for any prediction from you. You don't make very many predictions because they make you look like an moron when you do. Like Joe Cox  and UGA winning the SEC championship last year  . Where did any Auburn fan say they were going to kick everyones butt in this thread ? This thread about Newton was not even started by a Auburn fan.



Way to dodge the question.

  You haven't had any problem digging through posts before when it served your purpose but you balk at it now.  Interesting.  As for calling me a moron or "an moron" as you put it, check out the sig line.  That pretty much sums up what I think of wannabes like you.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 2, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Lanier don't waste your time trying to explain Newton to the haters.
> 
> I will admit Newton has alot to prove,on alot of issues. The thing is this. When has Auburn had the potential of a player like Cam at QB? This potential along with the fact that AU has a play maker is what the opposing fans are so flustered about. They know what could happen. Will it happen? Time will tell. I would'nt bet against it, not with Malzahn at the controls. Look what he did with Chris Todd.
> 
> ...



I am not in the group that think Cam is the fix all.  He is a great athlete and will be a great addition to our already good offense.  We will score points.  If its him or Trotter or Caudle.  All of our QB's look great and I believe either of them can run the offense.  

I don't think our problem will be on offense.  I am really interested in seeing what Ted does with the defense.  Id like to see a Auburn defense back on the field.  The type we are use to seeing.  Not what we had the past two seasons.  

That and some good coaching decisions and we will be Ok..

But only time will tell..


----------



## RipperIII (May 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I am not in the group that think Cam is the fix all.  He is a great athlete and will be a great addition to our already good offense.  We will score points.  If its him or Trotter or Caudle.  All of our QB's look great and I believe either of them can run the offense.
> 
> I don't think our problem will be on offense.  I am really interested in seeing what Ted does with the defense.  Id like to see a Auburn defense back on the field.  The type we are use to seeing.  Not what we had the past two seasons.
> 
> ...


Spot on


----------



## LanierSpots (May 2, 2010)

Got my season tickets yesterday.  Great home schedule this year.   

We have Georgia,Clemson, South Carolina, Arkansas, and LSU at home.  We also have three OOC games...   Got Bama, Kentucky, Ole Miss and Miss St away.   Should be a fun season no matter what.

I just hate it that we have 5 months to go


----------



## troutman34 (May 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Got my season tickets yesterday.  Great home schedule this year.
> 
> We have Georgia,Clemson, South Carolina, Arkansas, and LSU at home.  We also have three OOC games...   Got Bama, Kentucky, Ole Miss and Miss St away.   Should be a fun season no matter what.
> 
> I just hate it that we have 5 months to go



Its tough to beat that home schedule.  That will be a fun tailgate every week!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 3, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> Its tough to beat that home schedule.  That will be a fun tailgate every week!



You got that right.  I am stocking up already.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First off your thread title needs to be edited to say Auburns #1 QB slot,,,,,,,,,,,NOT #1 Auburn....LOL,,,,,that will never happen.
> 
> Second,,,,,, losing a top ranked recruit to Auburn is no great loss. Cheezits will have him dumbed down to their level of play in no time flat.



The thing about old threads like this is you wonder how that crow tasted going down???


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The thing about old threads like this is you wonder how that crow tasted going down???



LoL....now that was a good read.  Thanks for bringing this one back.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2011)

I didn't say anything that I regret.  I said that Newton might in fact end up being very good.  Of course the Auburn cockiness far surpassed anything in this thread.  But hey, if this drives abbadab and people of his ilk nuts, I'm good with it.

As for ACgirl, nice posts.  Anybody who doesn't think like you is "moron" according to you.  You truly are the gold standard when it comes to internet tough guys.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't say anything that I regret.  I said that Newton might in fact end up being very good.  Of course the Auburn cockiness far surpassed anything in this thread.  But hey, if this drives abbadab and people of his ilk nuts, I'm good with it.
> 
> As for ACgirl, nice posts.  Anybody who doesn't think like you is "moron" according to you.  You truly are the gold standard when it comes to internet tough guys.



Now you know that I would never do anything like that...


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't say anything that I regret.  I said that Newton might in fact end up being very good.  Of course the Auburn cockiness far surpassed anything in this thread.  But hey, if this drives abbadab and people of his ilk nuts, I'm good with it.
> 
> As for ACgirl, nice posts.  Anybody who doesn't think like you is "moron" according to you.  You truly are the gold standard when it comes to internet tough guys.



Yea you were pretty good in this one.  Miguel really put his foot in his mouth though...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now you know that I would never do anything like that...


----------



## LanierSpots (May 4, 2011)

Cam Newton will never be any good.  He is just something for the Auburn faithful to crow about.

We are do cocky !!!


----------

